# Salt Water Sportsman's - Fish Babe of The Month



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/article.jsp?ID=1000078840&cmpid=enews090210

The weather has been horrible and no body has been fishing lately. The funny videos that have been created and posted the last couple of days have been pretty entertaining. Here is a link to the Fish Babes on the Salt Water Sportsman's web site that I received in an email. Everyone likes women fishing right?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Gallery>August entries> vote now> Lanai with the dolphin


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Marisa and her tuna


----------



## sharkduck (Mar 31, 2009)

I like this post a hell of a lot better than those **** cartoons!!!!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

The tuna girl got my vote....


----------



## Firetx12 (Jul 28, 2009)

The chick with the permit sure looks cold!


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Thats a pretty nice trout too


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i didn't see any fish in them pictures.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

This one gets my vote.......


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

is she wearing a cup?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the way they are sideways.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice smile


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

something about her makes me salivate.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

red snappaaaah!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

too much fabric to get an assesment of her fishing prowess.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

she's all wet.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

bonefish


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

can't say anything pg rated on this one.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

robsters


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

it's hip to fish.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

meeeooowww


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

squeeeze


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

niiice


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice gear


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

arrrrgh


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

oohh nnooo


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

breath taking view


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

goth/emo fishergirl


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I approve.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

a little overkill on the gear.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

lucky trout


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

looks a little cold


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

snookie


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

there's something left out in this pic.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in lub.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I support her cause.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

all sweaty and bloody. my kinda gal.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

whateverz...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

c'mon man there's a dress code on boats.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 24, 2010)

goodwood said:


> nice smile


 Yea, nice smile but she is fishing with a Merc. 200


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

goodwood said:


>


Am I seeing things or does the gal on the left have one of her "Hooters" hang'n out.......


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Play 'count the tatt's game....'


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I wouldnt kick most of them out of my bed, but........most of them have butter faces, meaning she looks good but her face. Just sayin.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

so why arent other folks posting ??? just sayin


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*tatt count*



Hydrocat said:


> Play 'count the tatt's game....'


 3 visible


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

jewfish said:


> so why arent other folks posting ??? just sayin


 If goodwood fishes in that many places with that many cute girls he deserves this thread to himself...:cheers:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Ya'll boys don't drool over yourselves but this was from this summer


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Roger said:


> Am I seeing things or does the gal on the left have one of her "Hooters" hang'n out.......


To your left or my left?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

just savin yall the trouble of going over to the other site. Last female I fished with was a shih tzu.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## panamasportfishinglodge (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*fish with me*



Hydrocat said:


> Play 'count the tatt's game....'


 if you are a fishing chick and you come with me YOU WILL COME BACK WITH A BIG RED SNAPPER


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

goodwood said:


>


LMAO! That is my little cousin!


----------

